# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Timex Ironman, smartband, Timex Group USA, Middlebury, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Timex Group USA

----------


## Airicist

Timex Ironman Move x20: Getting Started 

 Published on Sep 30, 2014




> Timex Multisport athlete Dave Erickson gives a quick tutorial to get you up and moving with this new activity band.

----------

